# Windows Media-Audio-/Videodatei verkleinern



## son gohan (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Film als Windows Media-Audio-/Videodatei ich mein mit Endung .wmv.
Den Film würde ich gerne auf eine CD brennen, aber sie ist 790 MB groß und ich habe nur 700 MB CD Rolinge. Den Film will ich aber morgen schon in der schule vorführen und dazu muss ich ihn auf die CD brennen.

Kann man irgendwie die .wmv Datei umconventieren in ein anderes Format/Datentyp der weniger Speicherplatz brauch und trotzdem auf dem Windows Media Player läuft?


----------



## pamax (14. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich denke wenn du den Film mit Divix codierst und die Schule hat auch divix dann müsste das gehn.

pMx


----------



## son gohan (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

danke für die Hilfe

die Schule hat leider nur einen Windows Media Player und man kann da auch keine anderen Player installieren.


----------



## axn (14. Februar 2007)

Auch wenn du nach dem Brennen auf CD fragst, was spricht gegen eine Daten-DVD?

mfg

axn


----------

